

Django design patterns - shabda
http://djangodesignpatterns.uswaretech.net/

======
arthurk
Good tips. I've noticed that I'm doing the same things on almost every new
Django project that I start. So I created this sample project which I now
serves me as a starting point: <http://github.com/arthurk/django-
exampleproject>

------
jbox
If you're interested in Django Design Patterns check out James Tauber and
Brian Rosner's talk "Django Design Patterns":
[http://eldarion.com/talks/2009/05/eurodjangocon_djangopatter...](http://eldarion.com/talks/2009/05/eurodjangocon_djangopatterns.pdf)

~~~
scorpion032
Another interesting talk on django idoms:
<http://www.slideshare.net/jacobian/django-in-the-real-world>

By Jacobian and ubernostrum.

~~~
ubernostrum
I've been sporadically working on condensing some of my thoughts on general
practices in application design and development; some personal stuff has
prevented me from working on it much lately, but eventually it will be fully
fleshed out. Repository, for those who are interested, is here:

<http://bitbucket.org/ubernostrum/appdocs/>

------
shabda
and github repo [http://github.com/uswaretech/django-design-
patterns/tree/mas...](http://github.com/uswaretech/django-design-
patterns/tree/master)

------
domodomo
Getting back into Django after a long break, this jogs the noggin, thanks.

